# Lang 36 Stretch. Good quality, good smoker



## kevinwi (Jun 12, 2014)

Thought I'd give a Q view of my new Lang from the moment I got it through the seasoning and  my first cook.

I'm putting a video together today a little more detailed on the lang craftsmanship. Hope to post it up tonight after I edit it a bit.

*So here is the Lang minutes after it arrived and first impressions:*


*Seasoning the Lang with Cooking Oil:*



*First (limited) Cook. Chicken Wings:*


 

Again, hoping to get a little more detailed video up today showing the welds, craftsmanship and some misinformation out there.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice looking smoker.  What is a 36 stretch?  The website shows a hybrid (2 doors with one side a grill) so I'm confused.  You have one door and the  smoker is as long as a 108?  Did you have it custom made?


----------



## whittling chip (Jun 12, 2014)

Lang certainly didn't have that available 2 years ago when I purchased my 36 Hybrid w/ chargriller. Do you mind if I ask what did it cost? Also, you don't list your location and I wonder what state you live in and if you had it shipped or had it delivered.


----------



## kevinwi (Jun 12, 2014)

The 36 stretch is a custom order but it is becoming one of their standard models now due to popularity. It is exactly the same tube as the hybrid....just no chargrill. ...so it's two 36" smokers in one. Calculated it out and it has 0.75 SFT less cooking area than the 48, but less $$. 
So lets just say it cost less than the 48 of the same type.
I had it shipped to WI for $550. Guy left GA on Thursday evening and was at my door at 6pm Friday with a pickup and a big trailer. I was 2nd stop for him...he had 3 other cookers yet to deliver.


----------



## glocksrock (Jun 12, 2014)

I read on the Lang forum that the 36 stretch has the same 18x18 firebox as the 48 to make up for the larger chamber.


----------



## kevinwi (Jun 12, 2014)

glocksrock said:


> I read on the Lang forum that the 36 stretch has the same 18x18 firebox as the 48 to make up for the larger chamber.


Correct


----------



## kevinwi (Jun 12, 2014)

Just took these off the smoker after 4 hours ....203* . These are the best BBQ beef back Ribs I've ever eaten....no joke...wow. 













Ribs, Cooker 2014-06-12 011.JPG



__ kevinwi
__ Jun 12, 2014


----------



## kevinwi (Jun 12, 2014)

Here is a little more in-depth look at the cooker along with the welds/construction quality of the Lang.


----------



## h2so4ca (Jun 12, 2014)

I've had my Lang 48 for two years now. And all I can say is you are going to love that smoker.


----------



## biggus (Jun 25, 2014)

I like that trailer much more then the one for my 48". Looks like a lot more room to carry stuff. The 48" only has a basket on the front.


----------



## icyhot (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you still liking your stretch smoker. Do you have any problem getting it up to a high temp .I'm thinking about buying a stretch and just wanna get a little ideal on how they do


----------



## kevinwi (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, still happy with it. a few weeks ago I kept it at 125 for smoking salmon with no problems holding temp. 
All depends on how hot you want it. I can keep 350 going constant...not much higher. It's not going to grill steaks.


----------



## icyhot (Aug 6, 2014)

Im a low and slow guy so 350 would be plenty hot for me.


----------



## icyhot (Aug 6, 2014)

How long can u keep temp before u add more wood.


----------



## kevinwi (Aug 6, 2014)

downside to a wood smoker...you have to babysit. every 20-25 minutes I'm adding a split or two. If no one is around but you, it can be very boring work to sit out there for hours and hours


----------



## olivias (Oct 12, 2014)

When you cook your butts, how deep do you feel like the smoke penetrates?  Just in the first part of the ring or more?


----------



## icyhot (Oct 13, 2014)

smoke ring is usually about a half inch to 3 quarter deep.


----------



## kevinwi (Dec 29, 2014)

icyhot said:


> How long can u keep temp before u add more wood.


Sorry, just saw this.

I put about 2  small splits in every 30 minutes or so. 

I've been cooking this winter...no problems with temp...in fact I cooked  prime rib on Xmas and started out at 450°.  in 20° F weather.


----------



## vinny mozz (May 18, 2016)

Kevin,
I just wanted to thank you for your videos and reviews of the 36 stretch. I can't wait to pick mine up next week. Keep smoking....

Vinny


----------

